# Issue after updating to CM10 (4.1.2)



## jbloggs (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have a HP Touchpad 32GB which was already running CM9 Nighty. I decided to upgrade it to CM10 (4.1.2) using ACMEInstaller3 and the following files :

cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip
moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

I went through the process of putting the TP into recovery mode (with the large USB sign on the TP screen). Ran the appropriate ACMEInstaller3 command on cmd window (Ran as Administrator). It went and did the installations 'successfully' and most of it looks good and it works *but the Search icon on top left and the 6 dots at the top right of the screen to access 'All Apps' is missing.*

See attached image where I have circled in red the missing parts

I even confirmed that I carried out the correct steps as per the following video guide.






Anyone have any idea how to fix this issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jbloggs said:


> I went through the process of putting the TP into recovery mode (with the large USB sign on the TP screen). Ran the appropriate ACMEInstaller3 command on cmd window (Ran as Administrator). It went and did the installations 'successfully' and most of it looks good and it works *but the Search icon on top left and the 6 dots at the top right of the screen to access 'All Apps' is missing.*
> 
> See attached image where I have circled in red the missing parts
> 
> ...


By any chance did you read this? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-31213/page__st__2470#entry1122028

before doing this install?


----------



## jbloggs (Oct 5, 2011)

nevertells said:


> By any chance did you read this? http://rootzwiki.com...70#entry1122028
> 
> before doing this install?


I did not. Thanks for the link. Seems like the big mistake I made was not renaming the files with the "update-" prefix and not updating CWM to the latest version. At this point I'm not sure if I should just uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller and just start a fresh or I should try updating CWM and then re-install the files after updating the file names with the "update-" prefix.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

jbloggs said:


> I did not. Thanks for the link. Seems like the big mistake I made was not renaming the files with the "update-" prefix and not updating CWM to the latest version. At this point I'm not sure if I should just uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller and just start a fresh or I should try updating CWM and then re-install the files after updating the file names with the "update-" prefix.


Hey, you can just flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM to complete the install. However if you didn't get all the latest software like CWM6 or didn't use the ACME3 then you should fully uninstall and reinstall. Note if you flash the files through CWM then you don't need to rename them. If you download the package from the CM10 thread, the files will already be renamed.

This video will show you how to flash your Rom and gapps. You can also get the optional Goomanager app

[media[http://youtu.be/ZDr2dnyJ7Vg[/media]


----------



## TJude (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice Video, R.

I reported this several months ago, and have just been dealing with it, but I have never seen anyone else ask about it, so I'm wondering why I'm the only one.

The deal is this, I keep getting CM9 upgrade messages from Goo when I'm running CM10. It has never gone away. I have rebuilt twice from scratch, once without a nandroid restore - but it's still happening.

Do you have any idea why, or any way I can edit some file somewhere to force Goo to recognize my device properly? Could CM9 have written something to the WebOS filesystem way back when? Does Goo query the WebOS filesystem?

I've lived with it, so it's not a big deal, but it is an annoyance I'd like to see gone. Thanks if you have any ideas.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Just tell Goo to not give you update notifications. (Settings)


----------

